# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  شلون نفسيتك اليوم؟؟ وليش؟؟!!

## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ابي الكل كل يوم يدخل و يكتب وش يحس فيه وليش ؟؟!!

يعني
فرحااان ليش

زعلااان ليش....

يعني كل عضو يدخل ((يفضفض)) يقول شلون نفسيته وش مسوي وش مكدر خاطره وش مفرحه
" يقول اللي في قلبه "

وبدوووووون اي احراااااااااااااااااااااج 

**اتمنى الموضوع يعجبكم ويلاقي تفاعل*  

* 

*

----------


## مقصدي علوي

نفسيتي اليوم
اجا أخوي وزوجته واولاده الثلاث الساعة 3 الفجر 
وجلسنا معهم هرج وضحك الى الساعة 8:30 الصباح 
وبعدين نمت الساعة 9 والظهر ابوي صحاني وانا لو بيدي اكسر كل شي قدامي
على قولتهم مقاشره ذباب وجهي :seif:  :seif:  ههههههه
واليوم كله نعسانه وطفشانه لاني ما شيعة نوم
ابي اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام والله :closedeyes: 
هذه حالتي اليوم  :sad2: 
بس لاتضحكون على هاااااا
تثبيل مروري ههههههه اقصد تقبلي مروري
والله ما انلام نعسانه ههه
النعسانه

----------


## آهات حنونه

*فرحااانه موت*

*لان بني كملت سنه ومشت تمام بدون ماتطيح*

*ومتباركين بلمولد المبارك*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أنــا زفت الزفـت .. اليوم عيد ميلادي وأنتظره من زمــــان .. 2 july .. لكن اخـوي بالمستشفى >_<

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


مساحة رائعة للتنفيس عن الروح......!! وتفريغ بعض الشحنات...

ولكن ماارجوه ومن كل قلبي..ألا تتحول لزوبعة من الدردشات والسؤال عن الأحوال...

كل ذلك لكوني اخشى على كل موضوع ينعقد تحت مُسمى هذا القسم...


هنا مُتنفس .....للجميع........وباب لسد ثغرات الروح.....ببقعة ضوء مُسلطة على قلب الألم..أو الفرح...






غاليتي وردة محمدية ....دائماً مُتألقة أخية..

أهلاً بكل جديد رائع تقدميه...

ولازلنا نرتشف من عذب فيضكم......المعطاء

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

أنا صايرة هالأيام كله متضايقة واشعر بخوف
كله على بالي الموت ويوم القيامة
كيف بنروح إلى ذلك العالم
الله يرحمنا برحمته ويرزقنا شفاعة محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين


يامولاتي يافاطمة اغيثيني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النفسيه ازفت من الزفت* 

*ربي اشرح صدري ويسر امري*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

زفت .. :sad2:  تهوشت مع صديقتيي  :ranting: 

يسلمووووووووووو موضوع حلو

ما ننحرم من جديدك

----------


## آهات حنونه

اوف الجو جدا كائيب اليوم 

وجالسه وحدي جدا ملل

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

انا زفت و فرحان و مستمل و مستمتع

زفت لأني ما نكت كويس  نايم بعد صلاة الصبح وابوي قعدني الساعة 7 الليل  بس والله فيني نوم

وفرحان لأنيتوني شاري ليي جوال جديد بعد عناء طول دام 3 سنوات بجوال nokia 6021

ومستمل لأن الوالد قال لي  مظف البيت والسيارة ورشه فليت عن الحشرات لأن البيت  مو موجودين

ومستمتع لأني قاعد على شبكة الناصرة وياكم ..الواحد كيف ما يستانس  وانتو موجودين

سلام ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قليل من العصبيه + رشه من الوناسه = ابتسامه مصطنعه*  :noworry: >>ادري ما يركبو مع بعض بس الحاله شقيه :sad2:

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*مشكورة وردة على الفكرة الحلوة*
*اليوم النفسية عادي لاهي فرحانة ولاهي زعلانة*
*ويسلموااااااا*
*تحياتي*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*فرحااانه موووووووووت* 

*الان جبت نتيجتي والحمدالله نجاحت*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*مبتسمة للحياة لانها تغير كل شيء داخلي  
 تشكري على الفكرة الرائعة
*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تسلمي خيتو النفسيه متكدره من عشت في الدنيا وشفت لان الحياة مو ضاحكه لي ابد مع اللي احبه 
ومتباركين بمولد الامام علي مقدما ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سعيـــده ...خبريه ولا احلى*  :wink:

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*فلهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*

*اليوم فلهــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## الفجر 110

ما زال طيف عيونك الاخير ..... يظلل عيناي صبحا ومساء 
حلم جميل... وحقيقة رائعة ! 
فألف شكر... لمن ياترى ؟!

----------


## كبرياء

[ لآزلت إأكآبر ] هاهاي ..~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أُفكر بالمجهول...!!!~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*...أفتقد أحداهمـ...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*كنت فرحانه*
*وعلى امل سماع صوتكِ* 
*لكــن....*

----------


## همسة ألم

مللللللللللللللللللللللل رهيب

----------


## ورده محمديه

حنونهـ بزمن قاسي ...

----------


## كبرياء

[ كيفي ] 
<~ مضيعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امممم كويسه

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*يعني عادي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممممممم حليوه 
بس مركز التحميل يعاندني

----------


## سما الآهات

ماشي الحال.."

----------


## همسة ألم

*ههههههههه*
*ونااسه مدري ليه*

----------


## علي pt

*هذا اللحين (قبل بدأ الدراسة)*

*وهو تعب - شقى ..*

----------


## رنيم الحب

ينتابني ضيق وهم ..
و أحـــاول السيطرة على مشاعري ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله

----------


## الفجر 110

ما هذا الهجران المقطع للقلوب  
يا خيالي المفعم برائحة الورد البنفسجي  
حتى الحلم حتا .. 
ما عدا يراودني , 
مما الزعل يا ترى ...! 
اجبني !.

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أف من المسن ما ادري ليش ما يفتح ...وحشوني الناس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياغناتي وحشني صوتكِ ... ألف ألف الحمدلله على السلامه .. وقرة عيني برجوعك يالغلا خخخ>>مخرفه لا عتب*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تعبانه نفسيا لضروووف خاااصه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نعســــــانه ..**زهقــــانه ..**ملاااانه ..* 
 

*...غربل الله المسن الا يعاندني ومو راضي يفتح*  :evil:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماني ماني* 
*وش معنى اني لا وهم اي>>بتستخف وسبب المسن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أفتقد طيفك ...*

----------


## الفجر 110

نفسيتي مطمئنه .... 
ولا احلى من هيك ...بعد الدعاء والمناجاة. 
على فكرة ما نسيناكم من الدعاء .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متكدره 
ظهري يألمني واجد
وامي تعبانه

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

نحمد الله على كل حال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تمشي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفنُ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*( وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم )*

----------


## كبرياء

*[ سأصمت .. , فقط لأجرحهم ]*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*متفائله..~*
*اللهم اجعلهُ خيراً*

----------


## همسة ألم

مستانسه بس ..
وروده القمر باقتلها على التوريطه النايس ^_^

----------


## وردة وعتاب

مستانسه حدددي لان تواصلنا بالغالي

----------


## غرام أحباب

منطربه <<< :ongue: 
هــــع

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فرحانه لأاجلها*
*وياليت اكون معهــــــــم...*

*هنيئاً لهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هلكانه..ومافيني نوم*

----------


## أموله

،،, , تـ؟ـأإئههـ بين الحـزن والفـ!!ـرح ~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مش ولا بد 
ظهري بجد يألمني كتيييير

----------


## وردة وعتاب

نفسيتي زينه وبعد تحلى لوصار اللي في بالي لان الحياة موضاحكه لي ابد

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*مرتاااحة رغم الإنهاااك والتعب*

----------


## Hussain.T

فرحآن لفرحته

----------


## صمت الحزن

تعبانه ومخنوقه 
الله يعين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مشتآقه خخخخخ قصدي مروقه..<<~ نفره مجنونه*

----------


## آهات حنونه

مرتاحه, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

مستبـــــ :bigsmile: ـــشره..~

----------


## الفجر 110

الان فرحان ومستانس  
كأنها الهالة الصفراء تحوطني بل تغشاني  
نعم اكيدٌ ذلك ..
تحياتي .

----------


## همسة ألم

شوي ضايق خلقي ومعصبه :(

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*حزينه بعض الشي...*

*اتمنى اكون معهم<<<غصب السالفه كف الحين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صداااااااع مزمن..!‍*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الم ظهري مأذيني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*متوترهـ بعض الشيء*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*منهكة جدا...*

----------


## كبرياء

*رآإأآيقه ..~*

----------


## •اميره بنظرتي•

**


*فررررررررررررررررحآآآآآآآآآآآآنــــــــــــــه* 


*ونآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآســـــــــــــــــه*

----------


## أموله

^,* ..

مستهبله هههههههههههـ .. .~

----------


## سما الآهات

متضايقه."

----------


## حكاية حب

مُتكدرة ال ـخاآطر
:(

----------


## Hussain.T

فرحآآآن

مستآنس

سعيد

رآيق



ومتفآئل بالغد

----------


## صمت الحزن

تعبانه ومتكدره

----------


## ام الحلوين

تعبانه وملانه حدي مره

----------


## hard to get

مشتاق له بالحيل ابغى اسمع صوته... 

بس شكله ما وده...!!!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله 

ليما الحين 
اتبشر بالخير

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تعبانه حددي لان فارقت الغالي اللي على قلبي

----------


## الفجر 110

" لماذا ترحل عنا سريعا يا نوراً رجوناه جنبا ساطعا "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حيرانه اقدر اوصل اليها والا لا

----------


## كتكوتــه

*يسلمووو ع الموضوع الرائع* 
* النفسيه اوقات احس اني فرحانه و اوقات حزينه لان في شي بالي ابغى اسويه و اللي بيسوي هالشي بدا يحرك دمه شوي و ان شا الله خير و تصير نفسيتي اوكي*
*ادعوووووووووووووا لي يتحقق اللي في بالي*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

نفسيتي تعبانه حدددي من الحياة لان ماعتقد اللي في بالي يتحقق في المحااال لان القاسي قاسي

----------


## ورد الأمل

النفسيه اليوم  قعدت من النوم الظهر دخلت الحمام اكرمكم الله مافي مااااي وضايقت حدي :(

بعدين انبسط مع الضحك وي حمواتي ونآآسه :)

تحياتي .. ورد الأمل

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*متمللة حدي ... الحمد لله*
*بكرة الأربعاء*

----------


## الفجر 110

قدماي متورمتان والم بالظهر جراء تسلقي لاحدى النخيل لجني بعض رطب الخلاص. 
يعني بالقطيفي .. 
رجايلي توجعني وظهري يعورني بعد مسو راكب اليوم نخله اخرف اشوي ارطب اخلاص . 
هههههه بالقطيفي احسن . 
رغم ذلك هناك بصيص من الفرح لغداً  
قالوا في الامثال : 
" اللي يبغى السح لا يقول اح" 
يستاهل الخلاص التعب . 
تحياتي ..

----------


## همسة ألم

*ضحكت لما شفت اللهجه القطيفيه* 
*شقد حلووه* 
*نفسي اليوم فرحنآآآنه* 
*يارب تكمل فرحتي للين ماينتهي اليوم*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*صانع الخبز << ماشاء الله عليك تنوع باللهجات بعد*
 




*أمآ عن نفسيتي ..  مرتااحة*
*بالرغم من الآلم اللي بمفاصل يدي*
 
*دُمتم بألف خير ..**

----------


## Hussain.T

فرحة كبيرة جدا جدا

تحققت أمنيتي 

^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نفسيتي مو على بعض 
ذكرى اليمة 
سيطرت عليي

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*مبسوطة والحمد لله رغم التعب*
*وشكلي من الوناااسة مابانام* 
*وبتكتمل فرحتي اليوم برجوع*
*أخي الغااالي من السفر ^-^*

----------


## الفجر 110

اليوم ... " نبعكم روّى جُم سواقينا "

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تعبانه نفسيا من صار الفراق مع الغالي القاسي

----------


## صمت الحزن

مستانسه حدي  لان اليوم اليوم الناصفه  :bigsmile: 
بمووووووووووووووووووووت :in_love:  من الفرح

----------


## همسة ألم

*فرح ×  فرح = وناااااااااااسة*
*^_^* 
*كل عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

فرح فرح ونااااسه لان الناصفه والله يقضي حاجاتي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

صباح النور..
طبعا مره مره مستانسة
بتقولوا ليش؟؟؟
لأن اليوم الناصفة هع هع
تحياااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## Hussain.T

فرحة مو طبيعية

فرحة الناآصفة

فرحة شوفة أصدقآئي

فرحة القعدة ويآ أحسن أصدقآئي

كل عآم وانتم بألف خير

تحيآتي

----------


## عنيده

مستانسه اكيد بسبه المولد .. 

كل عام و انتوا بخير .. 

متباركين . .

بالتوفيق ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فــــــــــــــــــــــرحانه...*
*بسبب المولد الشريف*

*حوائج مقضيه بحق الامام المـهـديـ ابن الحسن عليهم السلامـ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكييييييد فرحانه

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*مستبشرة بالخير بحق هذا*
*اليوم ميلاد بقية الله ويوووم*
*عيد المسلمين يوم الجمعة ..*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

مستانسه حدددي لان اخوي بيطلعني اليوم هع هع

----------


## الفجر 110

اكيد فرحان ومستانس بعد 
مولد .. و جمعه .. و معاريس .. وافراح .. و حبايب ...و و.. و اشياءُ بارقةٌ واشياءُ 
عقبال الجميع

----------


## سما الآهات

الحمدلله على كل حال

شيئ من القلق.."

----------


## الفجر 110

خفقان واضطراب ....  
موصلا قلبي الى حد الخطر 
*
*
*
*
*أنا والعشق كعين في المدى**** سافرت بين سراب ومدر* 
*أنا والود كقطر يرتجى***** نبتة الزيتون من فوق الحجر*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*حزينه ومتوتره بعض الشي*

*لاني سمعت خبر مو حلــــو*

----------


## همسة ألم

اليوم العصر كان بالفعل لايوصف 
أتمنى يتكرر

----------


## كبرياء

*نعسـآإأنهـ ..]*
*بس ملآنه إأنـآم ..!*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*سعيـــــــــــــده*

*  فرحانه*

*مستانسه*



*لوصولكِ يالغالــــــــــــــيهــ بالســــــلامــهــ*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

مستانسه لان بديت احس بحلات الدنيا

----------


## عنيده

تعبااااانه

----------


## همسة ألم

حزييييينه ومتضااايقه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*والله واحشني مووووت*  

 

*وحشني بيتنا  ..!!~*

----------


## كبرياء

*رآإأيـقه .. ^_^*
*وفي بـآلي إأشيـآئآت وآإأجد أبي إأسويهـآ ..]*

----------


## ورده محمديه

:embarrest: طربانه وقاعده اصفق :embarrest:

----------


## آهات حنونه

ملانه من الدنيا كثيييييييييييييييير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حننـت كثـــــيراً الى تلك البقعه الطاهره ..نسأل الله العوده والوصل لك يا رسول الله..~*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*هلا خية وردة محمدية*
*اخبارك واللة وحشتيني وايد* 
*يعطيك الف عافية على الحركات الحلوة*
*بشوفتكم اني مرتاحة ومبسوطة*
*يسعد لي ايامك ويدومك لاحبابك*

----------


## عنيده

_فيني نووم .._ 

_بس مالي خلقه_

----------


## وردة وعتاب

نفسيتي مره حلووووه بدون سبب

----------


## عنيده

مرتاحه ..


توني مصليه ..

----------


## كبرياء

*[ ونـآ إ إ إ إ سه ..! ]*

----------


## Sweet Magic

[ ..سعيدة جداً .. ]

----------


## حلاالكون

* نفسيتي اليوووم زفت*

----------


## المستحييل

*وناسه وتهبل وعساني دوم يارب..
لان حبيبتي مستانسه..
المستحيل
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

نعسانه .. ومالي خلق.. ...>>  بداية الزكام الكريه

----------


## بنوته كيوته

ملااااااااااااااانه حدي..
نفسي اطلع اغير جو...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جميله تلك الاجواء :)*

----------


## النظره البريئه

مضايقه وساكه فيي الدنيا وماليي خلق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مهتمه لهمك....* 

*ربي غير حالهم بحسن حالك ياكريم*

----------


## سما الآهات

آهات توالى..

بسبب الأحقاد الدفينه..ّّ

على أهل بيت النبوة.."

----------


## ارسم العشق

اشوية روقان على وناسه على اشوية نعاس

طبخه على غفله

----------


## عنيده

سعيده .. 

ان اخوي بيرجع من السفر

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*تعباااانة جدا..*

----------


## نُون

*كارهة هالجو اللي أنا فيه ؛ :(*

----------


## نُون

*شِي صَيدلية تبيع دموع ؟!* 


**

----------


## يوم سعيد

أعود أدراجي لكي تلتحق بي فما أشد توقي إليك وأنت بعيد عني ..؟؟
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما ادري وش فيي؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أموله

عـِاديه!.. واترقبّ..!

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*متوتره ومنقهره منهم...*

----------


## ليلاس

*منقهرة + معصبة = عليّ بكراا إختبار صعب ..*

*دعوااتكم ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*متفائله ،، وكلي أمل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*متفائله  وخايفه بنفس الوقت* 
*..سترك يارب*

----------


## عنيده

_مستااانسهــــ :)_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبسوطة

----------


## ليلاس

*حزيينة ..!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مضطربه ـــ ،، لآجله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

افكر فيها 
بس الله كريم

----------


## ليلاس

*نفسيتي تعبااانهـ .. من التفكيير ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اترقب بصمت .،،*
*يارب خير*

----------


## عنيده

مروقهــ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ندماااااااانه..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*منتظره ...خير ياارب*

----------


## ليلاس

*حالة من الإكتئاب تراودها نبضات حزينة ..*

----------


## كبرياء

مادري شفيني ؟؟!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

افكر فييييييييييييييييييي ......ما ادري اقوم اروح ولا ...........

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*انتظر الوعد بعزيمه وثبات ....*

----------


## آهات حنونه

كثير ملانه...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضيقه+كتمه*

----------


## ليلاس

*كويسة وَ مضايقة .. في نفس الوقت ..!*

----------


## أموله

!؛.... ×_×

----------


## كبرياء

*صدآع بقلبي .!*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كثير تعبانه 
...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اترقب فستانيييييي

----------


## ليلاس

*روآـآـآق..!~*

----------


## كبرياء

*إنهآ المسخره بعينهآ وعلمهـآ موو ؟! هههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زفت زفت زفت*

----------


## ليلاس

*الحمد لله ..زيـــنة ..!!~*

----------


## نُون

*مُرهقة ؛ يوم الجمعة / ما احبه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الويه اليوم الجمعه ؟؟
الويه بكره مدرسه ؟؟
الويه نقعد الساعه 6 الصبح ؟؟
ولويه يوم السبت ممل ؟؟
لويه املي طول الاسبوع يوم الربوع ؟؟
انزين لويه احنا نروح السكوول ؟؟
ولويه بعد ندرس ؟؟
مو الله خلقنا عشان نعبده؟؟ زين الدرآسه ويش بتفيدنا ؟
مو اهم شيء العباده ؟؟ ماله دآعي ندرس خلآص تعبنـآآ ..

مليوون سؤال وياليت ليهم اجوبه !!~ 

خلاص بامووت هم على القلب ورربي تعب في تعب 

من ويــــن لينا طولة البال ؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

*~ مبسسووطه مووت !*
*وأنـوآع الروآق ..* 
*لولآ النعس ~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*الحمدلله ... مبسوووطه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أشعر بخيبة أمل..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

مرتاحــه...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امممممممممم 
استنى

----------


## ليلاس

*مترقبة ..!*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

نفسي ـأإسـآآآآآفر بعيييييد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*. تعبانه...*

----------


## نُون

*حآسة بداخلي كومة غبآر !*
* << هالشي ينآسب ضغوط الجآمعة الزفت ،*

----------


## كبرياء

*خربوطه مربوطه* 
*والعيشه مخبوصه*

----------


## حلاالكون

رآآآآيقه بس ياليت لامور تسهل أكثر

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

تمااام ومااشي الحال ورايقة ,’

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فرحانه مبسووووووووووووووطه

الفرحه مو واسعتني 
الف الف مبروك الش حياتي 
الله يتمم لش على خير

----------


## كبرياء

*مصدعه!*

----------


## ليلاس

*تـمام ..*

*إن شاء الله تشمي الأمور على خير ..*

----------


## نُون

*غرقآنة واجبات و بحوث و محآضرات ؛ و لا لِي خلق شي فيهم‘* 


*يا لطيف* 
 :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما بين محاتاة فرح هم

كل شي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*خايفه ... الله يجعله خير يارب ياكريم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*عندي احساس ان(....) هي العروس*
*او ان تكون مخطوبه !!!*

----------


## ليلاس

*مبسووطة كثييييير ..*

*و أخيرآ شفتها و إتحدثنا ..*

*إن شااء الله دوومـ ..]*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله .. مبسوطه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كوكتيل بين فرحه +وضيقه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يارب موقادره على الكلام السخيف الي يصير*

----------


## كبرياء

*حلقي يعورني !*
*وصوتي خربآن ..!!*

----------


## همس الصمت

قلقة ..
ربي يعدي الامور على خير يارب ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مختلطة مشاعري 
بين وبين وبين 
ابي ارتاح خلاص تعبت

----------


## نُون

*فيني فقرة نوووم /* 
*ميتة نعس‘*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*امم فيني اشويات توتر...*

----------


## ليلاس

*معصبة ..*

*من تحت راسهم ..!*

*عكروا مزاجي ..؟*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*رآآآآيقه* 
*وعايشه حياااتي بالطول والعرض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طايره من الوناسه ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله اتطمنا اشوي على مرت اخويي

----------


## كبرياء

*~ حـآلة عشق هـآع <~ تكفين لآ يصدقون!*

----------


## قـصر الشوق

بمزيد من الترقب ..

والشوق ..

لـِ أحداث أروع رواية قرأتها ..

منتظرة أن يكتمل جمال يومي بقرائتها ( غربة الأوطان )..

وأن يكتمل جمال المنتدى بوجود كاتبة الرواية .. فهيا لا تتأخري..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*متوتره]].. معقوله تجي 2 الظهر وما يوصلني خبر ....*

----------


## ليلاس

*تقلبات ..*

*بين..!* 

*الراحة و التعب ..*

----------


## نُون

*صآحية على مسج ؛ مبسوطة*

----------


## عنيده

طاايره من الوناسه ..

رجعت الى المنتدى اخيراا ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قلقه جداً جداً جداً *

----------


## همس الصمت

مختنقة بشدة ..
 :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فرحانة مره 
بس شوية محاتاة

----------


## عنيده

_طايره من الوناسه .._

_غايبه .._

----------


## كبرياء

*~ صبآحيه حلوه !*
*<~ أي صبآحيه والأذآن يآذن ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اممم احسن من البارحه بس بعدي متوتره خخ*

----------


## ليلاس

*تعباانة ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله اتطمنت على مرت اخويي 
وولدنا اليديد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حنين رهيييييب يكاد أن يفتت بقايا قلبي ..*

----------


## نُون

*مآشي اكسجين ،  !؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نفسيتي بين وبين 

صراحة احاتي مرضانا 

ومستانسة للتطورات الي صارت

واترقب خبرية حلوه

----------


## عنيده

_مروووقهـــ :) .._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*خايفــه اتمنى الموضوع يخلص زي ماالكل يبغى...*

----------


## ليلاس

*نفسيتي تعبانة .. بسبب بكراا ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

* .. محتـآره !*

----------


## نُون

*النفسية عفسة موول/*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

صداع × صداع × صداع 

نعسسـآآنه بالحيل .. وودي اغيب هالاسبوع كله عن المدررسه << آحس إني مرضانه =(

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الله ينتقم من الا {هكر} جهازنا ..*

----------


## عنيده

تعبانه ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حزنانه

رحل احدهم الى رحمة الله

----------


## عنيده

طايره من الوناسه اجلوا امتحان بكره ..

----------


## ليلاس

* مريضة ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كل يوم يزيد خوفي ومحاتاتي اكثر واكثر ..*
*لطفك يارب*

----------


## عنيده

تعبانه ..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*داخلــــــه جو مع شارلك هولمز*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ،،*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممم مبسوطة قدرت احل السودوكو بنفسي
شكرا للمشرفة انين

----------


## ليلاس

*نفسيتي اليوم ..*

*متقلبة بشكل كبير ..*

----------


## عنيده

منصدمهــ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تعبانه 
بس مبسوطه كتير 
جابو ولد اخويي الصغنون عندنا 
اخيرا اتطمنا عليه وعلى امه

في بيتنا مولود(((((((اخو الفروشه)))))))))
وناسه
عقبال كل من يريد الذرية يا رب ترزقه

----------


## ليلاس

*روآق ..}~~*

----------


## نُون

*مَزاجي مُغلق حآلياً << يآرب بعد العشآ ينفتح !* 
 :toung:

----------


## عنيده

طفشانهــ :(

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحمدلله رب العالمين ..النفسيه الليله تمام التمام*

----------


## همس الصمت

الحمدلله رب العالمين على كل حال نعيشة
آتمنى تتحقق آمنيتي ..
 :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبسوطه جدا 

جالسه الحين ومجتبايوه الصغنون 

على رجولي بعد ماسبحناه ولبسناه

وكاني ماسكة اله الرضاعه

شعور جميل جدا جدا جدا

----------


## ليلاس

*إكتئاب ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله .. النفسية حلوه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حديييييييي مستانسه ..>>مابغيت اشوفهم*

----------


## عنيده

مريضهــ :(

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صباحي مشع بنور الحبايب ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*مضايقة ..}*

----------


## كبرياء

*كل منه !!*

----------


## نُون

*كآرهة الدنيآ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مكسورة الخاطر*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*صباح العسل صباح ا لي كلة امل*
*اني مبسوطة واجد ومفرفشة*
*وبشوفتكم منتعشة*
*كيفك غناتي وردة وحشتيني وااااااايد* 
*دمتي بعين المولى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبسوطة واتمنى يتم موضوعها على خير 
بس ما اقدر اعابيها
باروح الفاتحة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الحمدلله احسن من قبل...*

----------


## عنيده

نعسانه ..

و طايره من الوناسه ..

يومين اجازه ياهوو ..

----------


## ليلاس

*مـروقة ..}*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مخنوقه*

----------


## كبرياء

*موجعه!*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

وإذا تبعد يفارقني كيآني

وتوقف الساعه !! : (

----------


## ليلاس

*حـاسهـ بـالراح ـة ..}*

----------


## ورده محمديه

~~~>> :bigsmile:  :toung:  :bigsmile:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آنتظر ..آنتظر.. آنتظر 
..! ولـ متى بيحلو لي الصبر ؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

أبي أذآكر بس مـآبي ..!!

----------


## حلاالكون

زفت <<<<<<<<<<< قرفانه من اشخاص
يارب غير الاحوال

----------


## ليلاس

*مضايقة ..* 

*غرباال ,, كدرت مزاجي ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> *مضايقة ..*



 
*نفس الحال ..*

*لطفاً يـالله ..}*

----------


## نُون

قرف 
ما انكر إني تمنيت موته هو  و لا موت رياض

----------


## كبرياء

*... فآضيه!!*

----------


## عنيده

_مشاعر متضاربه بين القلق و الوناسه .._

_الوناسه ان بكره اجاازه .._

_و قلق ان بعد بكره مدرسه .._

----------


## ليلاس

*حاسهـ بالراحة ..}*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

اني فرحان وماني فرحانة

فرحانة لان بكرة اجازة

وزعلانةلان بيوحشوني صديقاتي

----------


## نُون

*مكتومة بقوة‘*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله  *.^*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحمدلله على كل حال* 

*احس براحه اليوم شوي* 

*لان امس كنت مكتومة بس الحمدلله فرغت الي بداخلي البارحة* 

*وصرت تمام وعال العال* 


*الحمدلله رب العالمين*

----------


## ليلاس

*عاديــــــة ..}*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*متوتره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*على اعصابي*

----------


## نُون

*حآسة بالدنيا تدور !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مضايقه..ماتوقعت ان حضي مو حلو الى هالدرجه!!*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الحمدالله تمـآآآمـ .. 

آحس ان اليوم بيكون احلى من امس وبكره ..~

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حــــــزينه  بجد

----------


## عنيده

خايفه يوم الاحد منتصف اجا ..

و المعلمه تقول صعب ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

صدـآآآآآآآآع <<<< كـآن آحد خانقني اليوم :( 

ـآآبي آغير جـوو في البيت لكن < [فيس يبحلس ]

----------


## عنيده

النفسيه زفت 

بعد بكره امتحان اجا و صعب و للحين ما درست ليه ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مصدعه ونعسانه*  :noworry:

----------


## ليلاس

*زهقانة و مصدعة ..*

----------


## نبض قلب

*مشتآقه لـ ح ــضرتهم [(w)]*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*مرتآحة :)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فرح بضيقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أنا والهم صديقاااااان*

----------


## كبرياء

متنرفزه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* مرتآحه ،،،*

----------


## ليلاس

*متوترة ..}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مبسوووطه ،،* *لسبب ما*

----------


## ليلاس

*تعب ++ نعـــاس = صـــداع ..~*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ونـآآآســه رجعنـآآ للمدآآرس 

بس مـآآبي اصحى السـآآعه 6 :( 

حلاته ندرس الظهر خخخ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيدهــ ،،،،،،،،*

*مزاج رايق ،*

----------


## ليلاس

*زعلانة عليهم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*متعلقه بخيط من الامل .!!~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرتاحه والحمدلله   ،]*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

متوترة جداً

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مللتُ الانتظار .............>كان الله بعوني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مستانسه لشوفت عروستنا الحلوه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

موجوعه بــــجد

----------


## حلاالكون

خلوها على الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خيبة أمل !!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راحه وسعاده لا توصف ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ارتاح بوجودك بس ،،*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

... ربع التمـآآم =)

----------


## نُون

*كثيير أشياء زاعجتني ؛ متعبتني ..*
*أوووف مآ تكفي لبكرة !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اشعر بالعجز ..*

----------


## نُون

*تعبآنة !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مستائه بعض الشي ..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* .... تعباااااانه 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبسوطة

----------


## ليلاس

*من الضيقة .. جاي على بالـي أصيح ..*

----------


## نُون

*رَبَّ المَطَر ؛ هَبْني الصبْر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* طيور السعاده ترفرف حولي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*(........) ~>>النوم ابرك* 
*7*
*7*
*تصبحون على خير*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أحس بالشوق يأسرني ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

راحه تستوطن قلبي ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

سعادتي  تمتد بحجم السماء ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حزينة لوفاة ابنت عمي رحمها الله

----------


## ليلاس

*كلآمها ريحني و فرحني ..~!*

----------


## نُون

*زحمة فِكر !*

----------


## عنيده

مروقه بكره الخميس ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

ماخده بخاطري عليه شوي ..

----------


## حلاالكون

رحمتك ربي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ارتاح لقربهم مني ..ولكن لا اعلم ما سر تلك الكتمه !!~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

مرتاحه..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تمسووون على خير* 
*نوماً هنيئاً لي ..هع*

----------


## ليلاس

*محتارة ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحمدلله ..عال العال*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*Normal*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..,
.. بـأحسســــن ح ـآآآآل .. الحمد والشكر لك يارب :)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لِأول مرهـ بحياتك يا {ورده} تحبي ليلة السبت !!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صباح مشرق بالامل ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سأخلد للنوم ..*

----------


## عنيده

حزنانه شووي :( ..

----------


## نُون

*موجوعه ؛ و أكبر أمنياتي لو أرحل بعيييد !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صداع ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سعيده..*
*والليله ان شاء الله بكون اسعد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مبسوطة ..* 
*من آجلك أنت ]،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مبسوطه ..*
*توه مانور المسن بوجود الغالييين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*  * 
*صباح مشع بانوار محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله على كل حال 

النفسية عال العال تقريبا

----------


## ليلاس

* مبسسوطة ..*

*إن شششاء الله دووم ..}*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

متــــــــــفــائله بسيدتي فاطمة الزهراء

----------


## كبرياء

*سيييبه !!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مبسوووووووووووطه*
*ألف الحمدلله رب العالمين* 
*الف شكر لك يارب*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*أوووووووووفـ ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زفت ولله الحمد..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طنش تعش ..>>من وين التطنيش وبذاخل القلب حره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فوق عالي السحااااااااااب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جمعه مباركه على الجميع ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا خبراً جاء ولا وحي نزل !!





تمسون على خير ...>> النوم راحه  :sleep:

----------


## بحر الشوق

*آآخ نفسيتي متعفسه ههههه*

----------


## عنيده

مرووقهــ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مفهيه حديييي* 
*ونعسانه..*

----------


## وحشتيني

نعسانة قومي عن المنتدى ونامي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صراع داخل الاعماق !!*

----------


## بحر الشوق

حزين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نحمدهـ على كل حال ..*

----------


## عنيده

احد يكون عنده نفس ربعي وما يروقــ ,,

----------


## ورده محمديه

*روتين يومي ممل !!**~*

----------


## أموله

*متفآآئله خير  :)*

----------


## عنيده

خايفه من الفاينل ..

بعد عشره ايام ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماشي الحال

----------


## نُون

*آآخ بس ؛ طفرت من الجآمعة*  :huh:

----------


## الفجر 110

الحمد لله افتكيت من الجامعه ههههههه
امزح اشويه 

الله يعين ويساعد الطلاب وخصوصاً 
الجامعيين 
قلبي معهم
الله يوفقهم جميعاً بحق الزهراء البتول عليها السلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*على كثر ما ضحكتني دنيتي بكتني دبل الدبل !!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مبسوووطة ..لإني معك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عواصف وهدوء!!*

----------


## ليلاس

*حااسهـ بالرااحهـ ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شعـــــــــور بالرضا..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيدة من دوآخلي ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

خَطوة تمشي وراء خِطوه

----------


## عنيده

مروقه لانه عندي اجاازه و عطوني الزي مال حفل التخرج و صورنا و طلعت الصوره اووكيه ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نعسانه جدي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اضطرابات عاطفيه !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*برود غير طبيعي !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سعيده لقربهم والحمدلله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيدهـ بوجوده حولي ..]*

----------


## ليلاس

*متنرفزة بــ سبب ..!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احساسي بقرب اجابة حاجتي من ام البنين(ع)  يغمرني بالراحه,,!~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يامغير الاحوال ,غير حالنا بحسن حالك يا كريم..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ..مبسووطه *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*متفائله مع فجر يوم جديد ...*

*جمعه مباركه جميعاً ؛؛؛*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صباحي  مشع بانوار ام البنين .ع.*

*جمعه مباركه ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*تقلبآت نفسية ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مساء الورد للجميع...,,*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*{مسائي} يغمرني بالسعاده..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مش ولا بد 

الأنفلونزا لاعبه دورها

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دايخه من البنج*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشاعر الشوق تحوفني ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حساسه بزياده...>> هكذا أنا اليوم ~!!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مش طيبه كتير ...* 

*بحاجة للدعاء)*

----------


## ليلاس

*ندمآنه ,, و النــدم وصلني للضيقة ..~*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

تشكري أختي فكرتكِ جداً رائعه أقلها تجد النفس مُتنفس تُنفس عما بداخلها
يا مسهل كل عسير سهل أُمورنا يا كريم
في هذه الأيام يصاحبني قلق شديد ليلاً ونهاراً
لأننا نستقبل الآن اتصالات للحملة الجديدة الذاهبة للإمام الحسين عليه السلام
فهذا ما يؤرق نومي ويقلق راحتي ولوجود العديد من برنامج الرحلة مرتكز على كم سيأتينا العدد من الزوار
فهذا يعتمد على هذا
ألتمس منكم جمياً الدعاء لنا

----------


## كبرياء

أن شآلله أحسسن ...
أبي أنفسس ضيقتي وشلوؤؤن مدري ..!!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زينه ،،*

----------


## ليلاس

*حآسهـ بآلخوف من المجهول ..!*

*رحمتك يــ الله ..*

----------


## نُون

*خَآيفَة*



 :huh:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيدهـــــ ..بميلآد البضعة الطاهرة عليها السلآم ..*

*متبآركين ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نور فاطمة يملى صدري ..وشعاعها ينير دربي* 
*متباركين ..*
*وكل عام وانتم بألف خير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرتاحه والوناسه بقلبي مرسومه ..*

----------


## عنيده

_ مروووقهـــ ,,_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فرحانه للحلوه ... مبروك يالغلا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راحه ..ابتسامه ..سعاده..تفاؤل ..*

----------


## عنيده

مروووقهــ ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله .. رآيقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قمة الروقان*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أشعر بأنغلآق وضيق يكتم أنفــآآسي* 
*فألتمس فرجـآآ لقلبي المتعب*

----------


## همس الصمت

ضيق يجثم على صدري
يجعلني اود آن آبكي طيلة ليلي
 :sad2:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الوحده مميته..,*
*رحمتك يارب*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

يهجرني النوم من الألم والتفكير ..

----------


## عنيده

متفائله خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مستانسه ان شاء الله خير

----------


## Sweet Magic

سعيدة  :)

----------


## كبرياء

*It's Bad !*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متفائلة 

بس تعبانه شوي 

ومسرورة 
اليوم اول يوم راح نبدا اول دورة على بركة الله

----------


## كبرياء

> *It's Bad !*




Its more !

----------


## ليلاس

*ـالنفسية سيئة ..*

*آه آه ..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

متفائلة جداً وفرحانه جداً جداً
*لأننا بدأنا نستقبل الإتصلات للرحلة الجديدة مع حملة االإمام الهادي عليه السلام
وبدأنا تسجيل أسماء زوار الإمام الحسين عليه السلام
وفقنا الله وإياكم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مش ولابد ..*
*يارب خير ،، وينسر حالي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قريرة عين ..*

----------


## كبرياء

~ الحمدلله .!
الأربعآء - السبت - الإثنين .. 
وتنتهي العٌقد .. 
وأطوي عآم مُتعب .. وجدآ ..!

----------


## ليلاس

*أترقب مزيد من العنآـآـآء ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خمول مو طبيعي !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اترقب....))*

----------


## كبرياء

*الحمدلله !!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النفسيه مضطربه!*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الـ ح ـمد الله .. اليوؤم وكل يووم نسمع اخبـآآر حلوهـ !

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتألم ..وأكابر على الألم ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مبسوطه قليل مـا ،،*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مشتاقه ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احاتي شويات !!* 











*جمعه مباركه للجميع يارب ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مهمومه*

----------


## ليلاس

*(:* 

*أيــآم التعآسة و العقد ..*

*بدأت ..~*

*الله المعين ..*

*:)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المفرج الله ...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مصدومه ... اكتشفت شي وكنت متوقعه 
صحيح الناس ملبسه ثياب

----------


## ليلاس

*:)*

*تفكيري الدآئــــم ؛؛ سبب ضيآعي ..*

*رحمتك يـــــآ رب .. هون الأمور ..*

*:)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شيءً ما يريحيني ولكن لا اعلم ما هو ؟!!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* الحمدلله ..،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

فيه ناس ماتعجبني لقافتهم 
مو الى هالحد عاد !! كفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــايهـ 


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

فرحة مولد أميري تطرب قلبي وتغمره بالسعاده 

*

----------


## كبرياء

finish !!
ويــــــــــآقلبي سلآأأمـآت ..!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

متفائله خير 

*

----------


## ليلاس

*(:*

*أوآجه حزني بـِـِ إبتسآمة كـآذبة ..*

*:)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

منصدمه  
 الله يرحمه ويرحم شيعة محمد وعلي 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الفراغ قاتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ..
ربي ارحم بحالي 

*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

متعكرة جداً الله يجازي الي كان السبب..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
........

افضل حل النوم  
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*



لازم استانس لان الليله مولــــــــــــــد.. 
كل عام واعضاء ومشرفين وادارييين الناصره بألف خير 


*

----------

دمعة على السطور (06-25-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله مبسوطة *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*



الحمدلله...  
 النفسيه عال العال 


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زهقانه  ومكتومه ، من اللي صــــار ..*

----------


## نُون

*                                                                                    عَلَى كَفِّ القَدَر نَجُول**

----------


## ليلاس

آلحمد لله ~ مرتآـآح ـــة ...~}

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


الحمدلله رب العالمين .. 

وألف شكر لك ياربي’ ولك يا أميري ياعلي على هذا العطاء’ ولكِ يا زهراء 



*

----------


## زهرة الهدى

*الحمد لله اترقب متى يجي يوم الاحد آخر اختبار لي واخلص مستوى سابع*
*وان شاء الله اقدم عدل*

----------


## نُون

*ضِييقْ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

في الانتظــــــــــــار !!



*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الحمدلله عندي نظره تفائوليه ..ولا استصعب شي على الخالق 



*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

على كثر ماني رايقه ومستانسه على كثر ماقهرني هالجهاز العله 
 >>كل مااحمل صوتيات للمولد وقريب تخلص ’’يعلق ويطفي  



*

----------


## نُون

*.*


*مالي نفس أذاكر ! و لا شي* 


 :huh:

----------


## الفجر 110

والله فرحان بمناسبة المولد الشريف 

ينعاد عليكم جميعاً يا رب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيدة لحد   .....*


*كل عام والجميع بألف خير بمولد الامام علي عليه السلام ،،*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*كنت ضــآآئقة جدآآ .. وحـآلي صعب لدرجة عدم التحمل* 
*لكن بفضل الله وببركات حضوري المولد الشريف* 
*فأنا أشعر بالرآآحة وبالأنفرآآج* 
*فحمدآآ لله على نعمة الولاية لأميري علي (ع)*

----------


## ليلاس

***
***
*  ....*

*مبسسوـوطهـ .. بشوفتهآ هل الغ ـلآ كله ..*

*إن ششآء الله دوم ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الحمدلله ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

[COLOR="rgb(105, 105, 105)"][COLOR="rgb(0, 255, 255)"]حسسـآآأإفهـ [/COLOR]بقى ـآآ [COLOR="rgb(0, 255, 255)"]يووم[/COLOR] وبعدين نجلس’ لا[COLOR="rgb(0, 255, 255)"] شـ غ ـلهـ[/COLOR] ولا [COLOR="rgb(0, 255, 255)"]ع ـملهـ [/COLOR]

[COLOR="rgb(0, 255, 255)"]=( [/COLOR]ياليت[COLOR="rgb(0, 255, 255)"] مافي[/COLOR] اجازـآت [/COLOR]

----------


## ليلاس

*منهآرة .. بكل معنى الكلمة ..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

حسسـآآأإفهـ بقى ـآآ يووم وبعدين نجلس’ لا شـ غ ـلهـ  ولا ع ـملهـ

=( ياليت مافي اجازـآت

----------


## نُون

*مبسووطه جِداً / خلصت الغثة الإختبارات* 
 :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الاختبارات وخلصت!..
وننتظر الفرج 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*متشوقه و[ كلي آنتظـار ..~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تحطيـــــــــــــــــــــــم !!~


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وخابت الامال الا فيك يارب العباد...
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لحد الآن زينه ،،*
*ربي يكملها معاي ...*

----------


## لمعة

*  أنا مبسوطـــــــــــــــــــــــه كتير كتير * 

*  وعم بدندن مع يوسف الصبحاااااااااااااااااوي* 


*ويافاااااااااااااارس بدرياحيدر* 

*من حبك ماخسر والعافك خسر* 

*وكل عام والامه الشيعيه بألف خير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيدهـــــــــ بفضل الرب ،،*

----------


## Sweet Magic

سعادتي تملى الحياة فرح ..~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ضيق نفس ..*
*وحشرجة صدر ..*


*رحماك ربي بأمتك الضعيفة ،،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اتصــےـنع آلبســےـمآـآت ۈَآلقلــےـب مۈَجــےـۈَع ..
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تقلبات في الآحوال ..*






*يارب غير سوء حالي بحسن حالك ياكريم ،،*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

قلق وإشتياق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نفسي اطلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــع

*

----------


## سما الآهات

زفت×زفت =إحباآط

----------


## ليلاس

*نفسي أرتــآح ..*

----------


## التائهه

هلا وغلا بأختي الحبيبة 
  نفسيتي اليوم جداًمتضايقة وأحس أن هذه الدنيا
  كأنها أشبه بقبر؟ومع ذلك أقول 
   >الحمـــــــــــد اللــــــه على كل شئ<

التـــــــــــاااااااااااااائهة

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* الحمد لله على كل حال 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

زفتتتتتتتتت

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ربي لك الحمد..على السراء والضراء مشكور 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مبسوطه ...*

----------


## نُون

*,*

*خَيْبَة وَ نِصْفُ حُزن ؛ حَتّى الحُزن النِّصف يَعُودُ إليْهَا* 

*!*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*اليوم الحالة النفسية سيئة للغاية 
*

----------


## عنيده

_خايفه من بكره ( حفله التخرج )_

----------


## ليلاس

*أحآول طي صفحآت المآضي ..*

----------


## عاشقة السبطين

الحمد لله على كل حال ...

----------


## همسة ألم

*طإآإآيره فوق السمإآإآء لشوفتكم* 
*والله واحشيني واااااجد ^_^*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زينه ...*

----------


## عنيده

*خايفه و متوتره بشكل لا يطاق ..*
*اليوم الحفله ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

اطبق الحزن على كل سمائي 

برحيل النور نحو النور في سماء العظماء

تاركنا روحي في دائرة عتم الظلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


يَآرب ,
فـ القلب هم ‘| وعندك افراجه

*

----------


## علي pt

*هذا الغريب منين .. وين أهله راحوا ويـــــــن

مات بسجن مظلوم .. و بيا ذنب مسمــــــــــوم

عادة الميت يا شيعة لمن يسكن ونينــــــــــــــه ..

تحضر أولاده و أخوته عن يساره و عن يمينه ..

هذا الي يوسده و يجبله و ذاك اليغمض له عينه ..

احنا ما شاهدنــــــــا ميت بالحديد امـﮕـيديتــــنه ..

من شدة التـﮕـيــد .. ينزف دما من الـﮕـيد

باقي الأثر لليــــوم ..و بيا ذنب مسمـوم


السلام على باب الحوائج أسير السجون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


خمول+نعس  

*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

شيء من الكدر والضيق

----------


## همسة ألم

*تغمرني سعادة لم أشعر بها قط* 
*رجوع روحي إلى ذاكـ الجسد أخيرا ً*
*لك يإآإآرب كـــل الحمد والشكـر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


الحمدلله رب العالمين..النفسيه اليوم تمام 

*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* نحمد الله على كل حال 
*

----------


## عنيده

متنرفزه ابي اسافر ..

و اجراءت الجامعه ما تخلص اقل من اسبوع و ابوي معاند مافي سفر ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

سعادة الكون تغمرني عندماا استشعر بحبي الكبير لأمامي علي (ع)..

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

قلبي يتقطع لسماعي ذالك الخبر المفجع 
الف رحمه عليك يا سيد...
وربي يصبر قلبك يادمعه وقلوب كل حبايبه بحق محمد وآل محمد 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حزينه لحزنهم 


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الله يساعدها حزنانه عشانها دموعه*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*متألمة والحزن يستوطن قلبي* 
*لألمهــآآ وحزنها ..*
***دمعة الغــــــــــــــآآلية***
*الهمهــــآآ الصبر يـــــــــــــــــــآآآرب*

----------


## فرح

الحزن يسكن في صميم القلب 
ويكاد يتفطر .حزني عميق .
لكن مصاب زينب اكبر ان يقاس فهم لنا سلوه 
ونصبر وهذا ماتعلمناه من مدرستهم القدسيه .
سيدتي ياحوراء امسحي بكفك الطاهر على قلوب اليتامى 
كماكنت تمسحين على يتامى اباعبدلله الحسين،
ياقلب الزهراء الصبور .الهميهم الصبر بحنانك ياام الحسنين..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لاشيء..!

*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اللهم صبر قلب دمعة على فقد والدها يارب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مش ولابد ...*

----------


## s3ana

سلام للجميع
_انا اليوم زفت مره كل شي سويته اليوم مامنه فايده ابد وكل شي بغيته صار بالعكس_ تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مكتوومه ..........*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


نورك مله عيوني خلهم يلوموني 
بروحي سكنت ياحسين وين اللقاء مثلك وين ؟!!


متباركين بمولد سيدي ومولاي ابا عبد الله الحسين :)

*

----------


## علي pt

إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ

خبر مفجع ،، 
آلمنا نبأ وفاة والد دمعة ..

----------


## رنيم الحب

*يــــــــــــــــآصاحب الأمر ..!!*
*ضاقت الصدور فينا* 
*فمتى الظهـور يافرج الله..؟؟*

----------


## صمت الحزن

*مقهوره من ناس ماتفهم*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* حــــــزينه ومتضايقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

[يومي] مثل ]امسي[ ,,مجرد اعــــــــــــــــــاده!!~
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

"يامن يكفي من كل شي ولا يكفي منه شي اكفني ما اهمني"

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

له الحمد على كل حااااااااال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مافيني خير معاهم ..
كل يوم اقول اليوم بس صايره كل الظروف ضدي 

*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*((ألا بذكــــــــر الله تطمئن القلوب))*

----------


## hard to get

في الحظيظ

وإن كان شيء اكثر من ذلك فنفسي بها باقية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الحمد لله رايقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الحمدلله رب العالمين ..
مرتاحه..]] انجزت القليل 
ربي يوفقني في خدمتكم سادتي 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


اشتياق .!!!~
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بشاره حلوه ..ربي يوفقهم 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحه مبسوطه لأخونا نبراس 
الله يوفقه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بصراحه ميته ضحك 
عمتي عفووفه مو صاحيه << كف هه
تحياتيـ ..~~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مستانسه 
*

----------


## ليلاس

مضآيقة ..}

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعادهـ تملىء الرووح ،،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*متعبه من ...........*

*يارب الفرج من عندك ،،،*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أشعــــــر بالرضآآ رغم البلآء* 
*فكلٍ منا ممتحن في هذه الحيـآآة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نفسية تمآآم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع !  

*

----------


## علي pt

*عن آبي جعفر محمد عليه السلام قآل..[ لايزآال الهم وآلغم بالمؤمن حتى مآيدع له من ذنب]..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رَباه ..
كَمْ هُو مُؤلِم أن أشْعِر بِ وَجَعِي تَحْت تأثِير مُسَكِنَاتُ الْ ـ صَمْتُ .!
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النفسية حلووهــــــ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النفسية حلووهــــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نحمده على كل حال ..
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبسوطة 
كلكت خويتي اخيرا

----------


## THE GAME

اوكى تمام لان اشتريت الي تيلفون جديد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الحمد لله ارتحت شوي 
نزلت صور كتير في تغطية دورة الأستاذ زكي 
روحوا شوفوهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
صباحي غيـــــــــر !~ْ


جمعه مباركه على الجميع..

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رغم وجعي اشعر بقليل من الارتياح!
السبب 
.........}ْ!~
*

----------


## نُون

*تعبَانة !*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله .............*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أتــــــألم ..!!* 
*لشعوري بالتقصير في كل شيء* 
*ولدي رغبة في إعادة ترميم نفسي وبرمجة عقــــــلي ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تفكير يلآزم عقلي والقلب ..*
*يدور في حياآتي الآن وبعدها ..*
*ومااعرفه هو ،،،*
*توكلي على الله في كل الآمـــــــــــور ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*إرهآق لـم ينتهي ..~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تغييييير روتين }ْ~
*

----------


## كبرياء

*صًدآع ..!*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* ألــــــــــــــــم 
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

متعبة واحتاج نومي كثيراً

----------


## نبراس،،،

نفسيتي زفتة وسيئة 
واشعر ان قلبي يتقطع من شدت الالم و الهم النابت في صدري
لذلك اقووول رجوتك ربي

----------


## عنيده

صدااع رهيبــ ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كآبة

----------


## كبرياء

*الحمدلله رآيقه ..}*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نص ونص  

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حـــــــــــــلوهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 لا زلت ..]] انتظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر~!ْ

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امممممممم مستانسة لأني صمت

----------


## علي pt

*لا أعلم لماذا .. !!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مستغربه!
لاشيء يستدعي كل ذلك!! 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*حزنانة 

ليش كدا 
ولمتى بينصلح هالحال

مليت من الي يدور معانا 

خلالالالالالالالالالالالاص 
يا دريم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رايقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  

*

----------


## عنيده

_مرووقهـــ .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عادية الى الحين

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

زهقانة 
والكلام الجارح يؤذيني  :sad2:

----------


## نُون

*كِنت مبسُوطَة* 
*!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مستغربه

من بعد 8 شهور الحين......!!! >وش السر ياترى؟ 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
عال العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااال 
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الحمـــــــــد لله بخير عساكم بخير ياغناتي

----------


## زهرة الهدى

*تأخذني الذكريات لافتقاد ذكرى عزيزة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله على كل حال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ولا احلى من هيك ...

*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحمدلله  رب العالمين* 

*سعيد جدا * 

*لليوم الثالث  صيام بدون  اي  مشاكل* 

*راحة  تامة * 

*قبل الافطار  بساعتين والوضع  ممتاز*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* متعبه قليلاً...
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
النفسيه حلوه بس هلكانه من الشغل ..هع 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زينة نفسيتي نوعا ما

----------


## الفجر 110

يذكرني بشهر رمضان العام الماضي في نفس الوقت واللحظات والنفسية

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خمول  
*

----------


## كبرياء

مشش ولابد

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحمدلله رب العالمين* 

*النفسية ممتازة  والمعنويات عالية* 

*اسئل الله ان يكون الجميع بخير*

----------


## نُون

*عَام مُختلِف !* 
*- إحْدَى وَ عِشرُون عَاماً -* 
*بِـ لَوْنِ الوَفَاء =)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يومـ مختلف ،، مع ضوء القمر الجميل* 
*و إبتسامآت عزيزهـــ ..]*

----------


## عنيده

النفسيه رايحه فيها ..

المفروض اليوم تطلع نتائج الجامعه و اي تخصص ..

و الاعصاب تلفت من امس ..

و الحين يقولون 80% تأجيل الى عقب اسبوع او بكره ..

للحين ..

و انا حدي رايحه فيها ..

دعواتكم بس ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*موفقه يالعنود ببركات هالشهر موفقه*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الحمــــد لله على كـل حاال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بالتوفيق والدعاء بالخير والنتيجة الممتازة* 

*لابنتي الغالية  عنيدة* 

*نفسيتي اليوم  ممتازة جدا* 

*ذهبت لمسافة 200 كلم  ذهابا  وايابا ضمن الضوابط الشرعية وافطرت في الوقت وبدون اي مشاكل* 

*والحمدلله رب العالمين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
محمود ومشكور على كل حال 

*

----------


## الفجر 110

كـ إنبثاق الفجر من جديد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نفسيتي اليوم حلوووهـ* 
*ياربي دووم...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

النفسيه وايييييييييد حلوهـ
اللهم اجعله شهر مبروك علينا وعليكم يارب
*

----------


## علي pt

*أختنق ..*

----------


## قمر دنياي

نص ونص 
ياااارب تحقق للي في بااالي ياااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كـ دقات قلب ينتظر  ،،،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كل يوم تزداد نفسيتي بالشعور بالرضا* 

*احمد الله واشكرة على كل نعمائه* 

*والحمدلله رب العالمين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

جمعه مباركه علينا وعليكم 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

متعبه ويحويها الخوف  ..

----------


## ليلاس

*مشتآقة ..!!*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحمدلله  رب العالمين* 


*يارب  سترك  ورضاك*

----------


## كبرياء

*ملااانه من أبو هالروتين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اوووووف زهق 
نفسي اطلع وااغير جووو 

*

----------


## Sweet Magic

سعيدة واشتاق لهم

----------


## Hussain.T

كما هي الحآل كل يوم..!!

أسى وحزن وقهر..

وأمل كبير بقدرة ولطف الخآلق..

^_^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تشتاق وتحن ولكــــــــــــــــــــن ..’
بصمتاً قاتل !ْ~
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مش ولا بد

----------


## ليلاس

*صصدآع ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ..*

----------


## قمر دنياي

زهق طفش 
رووووووووتين يومي :(

----------


## عنيده

خايفه من شي الله يجعله خير بس ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توتر بس راح الحمد لله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تُحن إلى والديها وبششششده ..*

----------


## عنيده

تعب من التفكير ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*إحبااااااااط *

----------


## عنيده

خوف من المستقبل ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*منتظرهــ للآمل ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مو زوووووووووووود

----------


## عنيده

خوف و قلق ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اليوم تمــآم ..*
*الليله ،، الله يستر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما نمت كويس 
يعني شويه 
مو اوكي

----------


## عنيده

فرحه بمولد الامام الحسن ..

اعاده الله علينا بكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فرحة بمولد الطهر الزكي ...ونـــــــآسه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحمدلله رب العالمين* 

*كل شيئ  حسب امنياتي* 

*الشكر الدائم لله*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*كيف لآيفرح قلبي بمولد الطهر (الحسن الزكي) ..؟؟*
*فكل جوآآرحي تشدوو فرحـآآ بنوره الســـــآآطع علينا* 
*فحمدآآ لله على نعمة الولآية*

----------


## عنيده

مشاعر مختلطه ..

حزن + خوف = فقد الامل ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرتآحه ،، الحمدلله*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*إلهـــــــــــــــي ..!!* 
*أرحم في هذه الدنيآآ غربتي .. وعند الموت كربتي* 
*وفي القبر وحدتي وفي اللحد وحشتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

توتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آفكار مشتته يصاحبها تعب ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تمام ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مش ولآبد نهائياً...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله عال العـآال ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*في القلب جمره لفقدك يا امير المؤمنين* 

*...مأجورين يا شيعته ~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قلبي ملؤه حزن شديد لمصاب مولآي ابو الحسن علي عليه السلام .. *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*نسيت تعب البارحه والمستشفى والأبر والمغدي 
لأني ختمت اول ختمة اليوم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ألم يجول في أحشـائي كلها من أجل مولآي علي... *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عناااد +  عنااااااااد  ..*
*تعبت والحل؟!*

----------


## عنيده

احباااط من قوانين جامعه ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نصـــــــــــــــــــبر..*
* وأن شاء الله أخر صبرنا خير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جيدهــ*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

شتااااات 

ضييق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جمعه مباركه على الجميع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زهقانه ومافيني نوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* زيــــــنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ..مو نحول ..هع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اليوم اني تايهه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيده لاحتواءه الحآاني ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يحلى لي السهر بوجودهم وبهالمجمعه الحلوه الا مشتااقه ليها من زمااااااان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النفسيه حلوهـ من بعد هالنومه الهنيهـ *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اشعر بسعادة الكون تغمرني ..

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مساء الورد على الجميع ..* 
*رايقـــــــــــــــه  ع  الاخر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مجنـــــــــــــوونه ..~*

----------


## عنيده

خربطه في النوم ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عااااااااااااااااااديه..*

----------


## THE GAME

:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no: اليوم اكثر يوم عطشت وجعت في فيكون هاذا اليوم ازفت من الزفت

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زينة ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحمدلله ..عال العال*

----------


## عنيده

كسرت خاطري سبيكه حرام عليكم و الله حوبه يتيم بصيدهم ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتعاش وفلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه.  .*

----------


## ورده محمديه

:sleep:   :sleep:   :sleep: 

تمسون على خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حامله همه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*في قمة الــــــ.....]]*

----------


## عنيده

متفائلهـــ بالــ ع ــــيد ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آنتظر العيد بفـآرغ الصبر * 
*وكمـآآآآآن متفائلة خير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* ....[[روقاااان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مكتومه.~ْ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله كلي سعادهــــــــــــــــ ...
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منغثه حدييييييييييييييي  >شوي وتصيح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحمدلله أحسـن..بس احاتي شويات *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صباحي وصباحكم انوار النبي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

***في القمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مبسوووووووووووووووطة واااااااااااااااااااااااااجد
اليوم عيد خطوبتنا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مستآانسه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مــــوو زينهـ *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مستانه الشبل هناي بعيد خطوبتي الحين عالمسن

----------


## Hussain.T

فرحآأإن حدددي..!!

ان شآء الله دوم قولوا آمين..

^___^

----------


## عنيده

متوتره شوي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حزينة 
تعب مفاجئ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رووووووووعهــ*

----------


## علي pt

أحاتي ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كانت حلوه بس الحين مش ولابد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أحاتي وكلي اضطراب ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احاتي وخايفة شوي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*متوتره..خايفه..مضايقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كتمه +ضيقة خلـــــــــــــــــق !*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يجنُ الليل فـ يـُجللني 
ركود...!
و...غرق بـِ جنحهِ المسود ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صباح الروقان..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نفسيتي حـــــــــــــلووهــــــ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احاتي بنت عمي 

دعواتكم لها بالشفاء العاجل 
بحق هذا الأذان

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لحد الان تمام ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فيني قلق  ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فيني ضحكة قهر..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صباح البسمه الحلوهــ’صباح الشووق بلاااا حدود*

 


*جمعه مباركه على الجميع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب تجعلها جمعة سعيدهـ علينآآا*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*إلى متى أحـــــــــــــآآر فيك يآآمولآي ..* 
*وأي خطآب أصفُ فيك وأي نجووى..!!*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

هل من معين فأطيل معه العويل والبكاء هل من جزوع فأساعد جزعه إذا خلا هل جزعت عين فساعدتها عيني على القذى هل إليك يا ابن أحمد سبيل فتلقى متى ....

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لك الحمد يارباه..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سعادتي بحجم السماء*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أحس اني اليوم مولودة من جديد
والنفسية صافية

----------


## رنيم الحب

*لآ أعلم ما الذي حل بي .. !!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تمـــــــآآام..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*..]! زينــــــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آجواء من الفرح تحوم حولــــــــــــي..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النفسيه مجنونه..الله يسامحهم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لحد ما لآبأس ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نوووووووووووووو
كويس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مبسووووووووووووطهـ ...*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

نعسسسآنه مرره .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مستاآنسه مررره << زواج خيتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحمدلله رب العالمين ..مرتاحهـ*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

خآآيفه .. ^^

----------


## رنيم الحب

*الحمدلله .. كآن يومي مختلفآآ وألتقيت فيه بأنااس جدد* 
*وكان التعـآرف بيننا في حدود الدرآآسة جميــــــــلآ*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

مضايقة ..الله يفرجها علينا وعلى المؤمنين ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وايييييييييد مرتاحهـ لقربهم’’ربي لا تحرمني منهم*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

{ وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى }
الف الحمدالله لك يارربي 
 :amuse:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

متضاااااااااايقه 
+
حيررررررره 
+
شتاااااااااااات 
=
:(

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النفسيه ولا اروع ..فوق عالي السحاااااااب>مستخفه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مبسووووطه  ،،*
*زوآج أختي أفرحنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ،،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* 
 متفائلة وكلي امل برب العاآآلمين
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مستائه جداً..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*    حيرة تلازمني  ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انقباض مفاجئ..!*
*> سترك يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تعبانه وحاسه بثقل الآلم ....*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبسوطة بس بداية انفلونزا

----------


## عنيده

مبسووطهــ ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شعور غريب..وخساره كبيره!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الزهق ما كلني من زود الكحة والزكااااااااااااام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله على كل حآال*

----------


## عنيده

تعبااانهــ ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النفسيه قافله معي حدهـــــا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زفتــــــــــــــــــــه ’‘وبتزداد سوا اذا استمر الوضع أكثر من كدا*
*..>>متى الفرج ياربي؟!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النفسية طيبة .. بفضل رب العباد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النفسيه’‘ملتهبه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*توتر...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*متعبه ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متكدره

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وكانها تخرج روحي من جسدي...*

----------


## عنيده

مروقهــ ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ع كل حآال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الى الحين هادئة ومروقة علآخر

----------


## ورده محمديه

بصراحه احس اني اليوم وااااااييييييييييد متفائله خير =)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احلى صباح الا اصبح عليهم فيه...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*عادية جدااااااااااااا
اترقب احد يصحى من النوم 

ويحادثني عالمسن*

 :rolleyes:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*\*
*\*
*\*

*وأنا أنتظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر كذلك*

----------


## همسة ألم

*متقلبهـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كـ جمآال عينيهـ ،،*
 :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سالفة ادمانهم الزايد مضايقتني مرهـ ..احسها عناد!*

----------


## عنيده

مفرفشهــ ...  :bigsmile:

----------


## عنيده

تعباااانه ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفسي اروح البحــــــــــــــــــــــــــر..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خايفه و اطرافي  ترجف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نفسي أستقر << الحمدلله*

----------


## عنيده

راحهــ  :amuse:  ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متضايقة 
متكدرة 
هم الدنيا كلو على راسي

----------


## عنيده

متحمسهـــ  :amuse:  ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*متفائله خـــــــير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مضايقه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

افضل من قبل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيدهــــــ بالمولد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سيئه جداً*

----------


## عنيده

10/10/10

يوم مميز لي ان شاء الله ليكم بعد ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حزنانه لتلك الأخبار الحزينة 
من امس الى اليوم

 :sad2:

----------


## عنيده

متنرفزهـــ   :wacko:

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*حزينه للخبر* 











*..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملانة

----------


## عنيده

مطنقره  ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

محايدة 
لا كديه ولا كديه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جيدهــــ والفضل لرب العباد*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*الحمد لله ..* 
*أشعر بنشآط وحيوية*

----------


## عنيده

متكسرهــ  ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كتير مبسوطة

----------


## ليلاس

*متوترة و خآإيفة ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله على كل حـآال  ،،،*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امممممممممممممممم

كويسة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زينه .. الحمدلله ربي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الحمدلله لسماع صوتها
لكني حزينه لا اجلها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

محطمة جدا

نتفة نتفة

----------


## ملكه الحرمان

*homesick*
*مشتااقة للسعودية والى الناس اللي فيها :(*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارباهـ..لك حمدي وشكري~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مبسوطة .. لك الحمد ربي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شوووووووووووووووووق

لههههههههههههههههههههفة

الى الليلة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماشي الحال..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مو زينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قلبي يعتصر من الالم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*متضايقه ...*

----------


## ملكه الحرمان

*So tired*

----------


## الفجر 110

*امواج من الخواطر الدافئة تنحصر في داخلي لا استطيع تنفيسها*
*تتقاذف قلبي الكبير كزورق سلام حاملا راية الحب البيضاء الى كل الشواطئ البعيده .*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


نص ونص

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عادية جدا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احاتــــــــــي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لازالت عادية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مو زينة *ــ**

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اشعر براحــــه رغم طول انتظار ي ..!~*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ألـــــــــــــم فضيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع يقتحم قلـــــبي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نوعا ما مرتاحة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله .. لحد مـــــا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خايفه’’من هـــ الاحلام الغير شكل!
ربي ارحم حالنا ..ولا تفجع قلبنا من جديد’واجرنا في مصيبتنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تعبانه نفسياَ.....~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هادئه ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متفائلة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هدوء خارجي+بركان داخلي!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

زهقانه نفسي اشوف الحياه والشمس خصوصا ً الحين بوقت الغروب

مليت من مقابل هالجدران والنوم

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ابداً مو زينه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحمدلله رب العالمين جت على كدا...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مصدعـــــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حــــــــــــــــلوهـــــــ دومها معاي يــآارب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح اموت من القهر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا زال الصداع 

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نفسيتي تعبانه جداجداجداجدا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

زفتـــــــــــــــــــــــــه

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لابأس ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


الحمدلله لحد الان تمام ...بس الله يستر لبعدين!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تطورات جميله جداً الليله ...مستمره لحد الان =)
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تحسنات نحمد الرب عليها ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هادئه ورايقه .....!
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

آهات وشجون وألم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

فقد الاحبه غربـــــــــــــــــــــه 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حلووه الحمدلله  ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الحمدلله *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ضايقه فيني الدنيا *

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الحمد لله .. بأحسن حال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طيبه ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
زهقانه
طفشانه
ملاانه 
ضايق خلقي 
أخر شي بنفجر  

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مكتووومه وفيني غبنه ابغى اصيح بقووووووووة    *،**

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الحمد لله* 
*مرتاحه وبقمة سعادتي ^_^*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*احبـآاط    @ـ@*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

متفائله خير =)

*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*عـــآآآآدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

 الحمدلله ...استفتحت ليلتي بشي حلوو ..ربي يتممه على خير  *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
للأسف ماتت ظنوني ...فاصبح البكاء رفيقي الابدي !
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*له الحمد والشكر على كل حال........كل اليوم أجمل من الذي سبقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا زالت حياتنا  يوجد بها الاوفياء ولا زال المخلصون يحومون حولنا 

اسعد لسؤالهم واهتمامهم ......
ربي منهم لا تحرمني !~



*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الحمد لله رب العالمين
الهمه عاليه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*احمدالله في كل الاحوآال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

زهقااااانه ودي بشي اشغل فيه وقتي ؟؟!

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*روووقان من الصبح*

----------


## ليلاس

*تع ــبآنهـ .."*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
عاديه 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

متفائله خير 
*

----------


## ليلاس

*زعلآنـــــــــــــهـ ..*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*رآآيقـــه ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بخير ببركاتكم أهل البيت ....
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نوعا ما كويسين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حلووووووه
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مش ولابد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حان وقت النوم 

تمسون على خير 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

طفش +ملل +زهق...> خاطري اطلع واغير جو لو احد يجي *

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

في اسوء حالاتي النفسيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ...*

* آحسن من أمس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

روتين يومي ملل!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اف شي ماهو بالحسبان

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زهقاااانه من الوضع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

طلعت الليله واحس النفسيه كويسه 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

زفته مع اول يوم اجازه...متى تنتهي بس ونفتك!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مابين ثائره غاضبه ...وباردهـ هادئه 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
احس بفراغ كبييييير 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله .. لك الشكر ربي في جميع الآحواال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
زينه 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زينه ( الحمدلله ...*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آلحمدالله .. زينه وآأإييييد ..  :bigsmile:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الحمدلله ببركات الجمعه =) *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تماااااااااام  *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* الحمـــــــــدلله ...*
*راضيه بقضااءك وقدرك يــــــــــــــــاآرب  ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نحمده ونشكره !~

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الوحده مميته


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عااديه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
النفسيه اوك بس ياريتهم كملووو معروفهم 

*

----------


## ليلاس

*تعبآإنـهـ ....*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آحباط*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ماشي الحال
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بخير افضل من قبل...*

----------


## ليلاس

* معصبة ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مضايقه
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


بردانه+نعسانه*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

مقهورة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حالة من الشتآات الداخلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


فيني غبنـــــــــــه 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تمااااااااااام 
*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

مرووووقه حدي

----------


## علي pt

*أتعشى ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

صباح الروقان والانتعاش .....
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

متعجبه +فيني كتمه وضيقه!!*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*صدمه + ألـــــــــم*

----------


## الفجر 110

عادت المياه الى مجاريها 

ودبت الحياة 

فينا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

النفسيه عال العال ببركة عيد الولاية
*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*كآن يومي جــــــــــآفآآ جدآآ ..* 
*أما الآن فالحمد لله على نعمة الولآية* 
*أصبحتُ في خير من الرب ببركــــــآآت أمير المؤمنين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيدة بعيد الولآيه * 
*وبفضل الامام علي مرتااااحه  *

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*خفيفة من الذنوب ببركة مجيئي من حج وبيت الله الحرام
وسأُحافظ على هذه الروح الخفيفة*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

مرتاحه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ماشي الحال

*

----------


## ابو سيد حسن

*الحمد لله* 
_دام النفس يروح ويجي_ 
_...._
_تـحـيــاتــي_
_((أبو سيد حسن))_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

زهقاااااااااااانه 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بخيييييييييييير

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


مو لهناك 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زينة الحمدلله ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الحمدلله
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله بصحه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الحمدلله رب العالمين ..صحتي اليوم ااحسن من امس وتطمن بخير *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ماشي الحال ...

كلمة في عــــــــــــــــــــز (الوجع) تنقال !!

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمد لله ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
جرعة من الشوووق +جرعة من الجنون 

*

----------


## ليلاس

مض ـآإيقة ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

جهد +تعب نفسي *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ع كل حال*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*طمووووح + دمووووع*

----------


## همسة ألم

الحمد الله 

مرتاحه نوعا ما

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تماااااااااااام 
*

----------


## ملكه الحرمان

*Kind of good, but  I'm  still bored cuz no one have time these days , everyone busy studying for exams.*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

كنت مستانسه بس قفلت نفسيتي مره وحده 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

سيئه جداً جداً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عال العال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

((حنــــــــــــــــــــــــ الذكريات ــــــــــــين  :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احاتي موعد اليوم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله * * {مبسوووطه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حلـــــــــــــــــــوووهـ 

*

----------


## همسة ألم

زفته 
وتحت الزفت 
تعبااااااااااانه النفسيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النفسيه حلوهـ ولله الحمد..بس متعبني الحنين!*

----------


## نوور الشمس

تمام الحمد الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حــــــلوه 

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احاتي.......بنات بت العم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ماشي الحال
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خيبة أمـــــــــــــــل
*

----------


## نوور الشمس

تمام

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انتظااااااااار....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله زينة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رايقه بس موو    مرهـــ  !~*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممممممممم احاتي شباب المهرجان
بس ان شاء الله خير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفسيتي عااااااااال العال بس ماادري ليش صاير مزاجي يتعكر من ااقل كلمة من بعض الناس! هع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مو زينه
*

----------


## همسة ألم

الحمد الله موروقه بعد عاااصفه من العصبيه

----------


## قطرة عطاء

_اللهم فاجعل نفسي مطمئنة بقدرك راضية بقضاءك مولعة بذكرك ودعائك_

----------


## التوبي

*أشتكي دائماً تعبْ*

*كأني واحد ما تعود*

*في حياته قبل حبْ*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حزنا عظيم ممزوج بخوف من الذي سيحصل بسبب غبآئي 

ايضا يتش على ذالك الحزن قليلا من الفرح لنتيجتي ..!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نفسيتي اليوم حلوهـ مرهـ*

----------


## همسة ألم

دوم يارب 


نفسيتي كسلانه وابغى شي يحمسسني

----------

ورده محمديه (02-10-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قمييييييييييييله 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

سعييييييده بالاجازه وماابيهااااااااااااا تروح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبسوطة وصلوا زوارنا بالسلامة

----------


## همسة ألم

اليوم نفسيتي 
محبطه .. 
حزن مفاجئ  :(

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
احس بكتمه على قلبي
*

----------


## لمعة

نفسيتي فيها المـــــــــــــــــلل 


طفش خاصة هالصبحيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خرابيط مرابيط ماادري وشو يعني 

*

----------


## نُون

*فِيْ الحَضيض .*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زينة نوعا ما

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
هادئه وفي حالة سكون تام !~


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله ما ادري هي شينة والا زينة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
افضفض
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

زفت ..استغفر الله ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

وناااااااااااسه مولد الرسول ...أو  وناسه لاني ........ )*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
صباح السعاده 
صباح رضا الرب 
صباح انوار محمد وال محمد...
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نفسية ممتازه ببركة الرسول وآله*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الحمد لله 
ممتااااااااااااازه جداً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
نعسانه حديييي

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
مزاجي متعكر حده
*

----------


## همسة ألم

نفسيتي في العنايه المركزه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

له الحمد على كل حاااااااااال..

----------


## همسة ألم

مزكمه وسعله ياارب الله يعيني حالتي حاله 

بس الحمد الله مسانسه من قلب لهااااااااااا 
وعسى ربي يتمم عليهم بالخير والبركه والحمد الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ماشي الحال 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
احس ااني مو مرتاحه وواجهل الاسباب !!
*

----------


## همسة ألم

معصصصصصصصبه 
بس مااعرف ليش  :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله مبسوطه 
الحمد لله على سلامة جماعتنا

----------


## همسة ألم

الحمد الله خفت عصبيتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
طايره من الوناسه
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مستانسه لصديقاتي ..الله يتمم ليهم على خير اان شاء الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رايقه حديييييييييي*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*عادي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله .. مرتآحه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حزينه ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نعسانه ,,المشكله اسناني تعورني 

*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*لا بأس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ماشي الحال
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زينه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مضطربه
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*نشره ونحمده على نعمه*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

سكون وطمانيـنة ـآلحـمدُ للـه

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*نحمد الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الحمدلله :)
*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

ســـــلآم .. بفضـآـه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله  ^ــ^*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* مشتآقةٌ لكم*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* تعباااااااانه 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لآبأس*

----------


## همسة ألم

محرووووووووقه على آهل البحرين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*له الحمد على كل حاااااااال ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ماشي الحال >عقبال ما يركض هع  
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وي وي مهستره  ..!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله .. له الشكر في الآمور كلها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مستانسه حدييييييييي ...
ليش؟ ماادري 
*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

نفسيتي زززفت والسبب
قولوني هاااايج السخييف  :noworry:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*زوينة*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

نحمد فضله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رايقه حد حدييييييييي
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*وجله خائفة من مستقبل غامض*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

متفاوت .... مابين حزن وفرح .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نفسيتي 
اتمشي الحال

----------


## حزن العمر

نفسيتي خائفة حزينة وباكية
ننتظر فرج الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تعبانه  .. بس نحمدالله*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

ماشي الحال
كلمة بعز الوجع تنقال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مشتااااااقه 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مستانسسسسسسه ...بس  ليش مادري!
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله اوكيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  لحد الان حلووووهـ

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مو زيييييييينه
*

----------


## وردة الشرقية

مقهوووورة اهئ اهئ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حزينه ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قرة عيني 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبسوطه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نعسانه
*

----------


## ليلاس

مضضآإيقه ..=(

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مكبووته*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حلوه والحمدلله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هدووووء ..وضبط اعصااااااب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وحيده*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

إحباط

----------


## ورده محمديه

قهر وضيم

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تعب ونعس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظااااااار ..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الحمد لله على كل حال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

نفسيتي خايسه حدها الليله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*له الحمد على كل حال .. وجمعه مباركه عليكم جميعا ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

الحمدلله على كل حال :)

----------


## أموله

** 
*بببردِانه لدرجة اسناني تتصافق والنفسيه متقلبه* 
*×_× ~*

----------


## قريح

النفسيه نوص و نوص

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حنين.....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشتاقه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمام 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رايقة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عاتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بوجوده آكون آحلى مما آنا فيه * 


*الحمدلله*



*..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاديه

----------


## التوبي

*مثل طراد على سطح الماء غير ثابت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رايقه حدي ومستانسه*

----------


## همسة ألم

رغم التعب إلي فييني بس الحمد الله على الفرحه بعد الهم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظار .....لا يسوى يومي بدونهم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عاديه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله*

----------


## التوبي

*مستانس الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## همسة ألم

شعوري : 
خائفه 
قلقه 
آشعر آيضا بالغثيان 
وبدوار الرأس 
كل هذا بسبب أختبار لا يفيدني في آخرتي بشئ ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشتاقه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*له الحمد على كل حاااااال ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عاديه جدا*

----------


## سمكة ذهبية

حددددددددددددددددددددددددددي مستانسة
لأن زوجي بكرة بيجي لأنه الويكند حقه الخميس والجمعة والنص من يوم الأربعاء
ونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسه
تسلمي حبيبتي على الأقل الواحد يدخل ويفضفض وينشر وناسته بعد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زفت ولله الحمد.......*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كأنها زفت
 :angry:

----------


## يوم سعيد

*يومي سعيد بلا قيود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مو لهناك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قلقه ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قافله

----------


## ورده محمديه

ماشي حال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماشي الحال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مآشي الحال*

----------


## همسة ألم

الحمد الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماشي الحال*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

خيبة أمل

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_انفسيه مره مو شيئ من يومين_ 



_بس مانقول  غير الحمد الله_

----------


## ورده محمديه

محطمه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* لا بأس !!!!**
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قلب مكسوووور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*من الضيق والحره الا فيني حاطه حرتي في اللعب ..والحمدلله فزتها وفرحت تشونه خخ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*محتااااااااره ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قلق*

----------


## التوبي

*في خدمة السيدة الزهراء النفسية عال العال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حزينه..*

----------


## همسة ألم

نعسااااااانه 
لاني جالسه من 7 الصبح 
والمشكله التسويف مو لاقيه لها حل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مستغربه ومتفاجئه حدي*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* بصيص أمل .. !!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*متحطمه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عاديه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظاااااااااااااار ...*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* قهر وضيق !!!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مو زينه ابداً*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الحمد لله على كل حال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عاديه*

----------


## noor_ccc

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله :)*

----------


## همسة ألم

الملل ، الاهات  ، التعب .. الصدمات 
لـــكن الحمد الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفسيتي متأزمه حدها هالايام*

----------


## noor_ccc

رايقة و إن شاء طول اليوم هيك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حتى ااني رايقه حدييي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله ...*

----------


## الكليم

* زفت الزفتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عاديه لحد الان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تعبانه ننفسيا ومعنويا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وحيده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مصدومه ..صحيح الدنيا مافيها خير*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*زفت ..استغفر الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مو لهناك*

----------


## شاب وسيم

هذه احلى واجمل ليلة عندي انها ذكرى ولادة تاسع الاقمار مولانا الجواد التقي
كل عام وانتم بخير
وشكرا وردة محمدية

----------


## jod

سعيدة لأني عدت مرة أخرى إلى المنتدى
ومتباركين بالمولد

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*^
^
^
الله يبارك فيكم وحوائج مقضيه جميعا ...
........

له الحمد على كل حااااااااال ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الى الحين عال العال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طاييييييره ..عفر ماادري وش الا مفرحني اليوم!*

----------


## noor_ccc

الحمدلله رب العالمين
بقرب من احباب قلبي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

الحمدلله مبسسسوطه للعمرة الرجبية 

*

----------


## ليلاس

*مبسسسسوطه ..~ لـأني رجعت لكـم ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبسوطه اكلم اللامع على المسن

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماشي الحال*

----------


## أموله

هههههههههههههههه
مهـسترهِ .. !

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في الحضيض

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عاديه*

----------


## التوبي

*ماشي الحال 
على ما ولت*

----------


## أموله

مستإنسسهِ 

[ طلعت نتيجتي : ] ]

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نعسانه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

له الحمد على كل حااااااال

----------


## hassan1411

_




زهقان_

----------


## همسة ألم

متآلمه*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*طايره من الفرح ومستااااااااااااااانسه وااااااااااااااجد*

----------


## hassan1411

_




تعبان_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الحمدلله*

----------


## أموله

معصصصصصصصصبه !

----------


## hassan1411

_



نعسان_

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

i have headache

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مش ولا بد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*والله النفسيه ماادري كيف ..احاتي +اترقب الغد موعد السفر..دعواتكم*

----------


## hassan1411

*



النفسية زفته*

----------


## همسة ألم

تعبانه وكله ابغى اناااام*

----------


## همسة ألم

وردهـ*
توصلي بالسسلامه يآرب*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

i am sleepy
drwosy

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الحمدلله ..*

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

*طفشان

توني قاعد من النوم ومافيه شي اكله  *

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

happy

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الحمدلله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رغم التعب الجسدي الا النفسيه عال العال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ربي لك الحمد في السراء والضراء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عال العال

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ضايق خلقي

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أفضل بكثير من اليومين إلي راحوا*

----------


## أموله

معصصبه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبسووووطة جدا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احاتي الايا م القادمه !*

----------


## jesoo

النفسيه حلوه وماشي حالها لأن بوكرا رمضان .. من أجمل الشهور .. 
وحاليا من أحسن ما يكون لأن القصيده جاري مفعولها 

حسين امامك دق يقلبي .. 
يحسين رهن الاشاره القلب بيدك قراره .. ما دام حبك ضمنا ما تهمنا بعده الخساره .. عشق دافي على شفافي يهواك لازم يوافي > محد دخل جوو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الحمدلله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زينه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نششكر الله~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صداع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فيني درات من الوناسه ونص ابتسامه مكسوره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مو زينه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*له الحمد على كل حااااااااااال...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هالفتره متوتره او مو على  بعضي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الحمدلله حمداً كثيراً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طاييره من الوناسه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نفسية حلوة  ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*والله النفسيه هاليومين عال العال ...الله يدومها عليي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشتااااااااااااااااقه.. الى اخواني واختي مسافرين ..*

----------


## hassan1411

*


دائما مبسوط لا احد يسالني ليش ؟



لاني حتى لو زهقان و متضايق


ما اكدر خاطري طبعي شدية*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*والله الحمدلله من الله بخير ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

رۆﭠﯾﮠ زﻓت ! 
ۆﻟﺧﺑطۃ ﻧۆمَ ..
ۆﺂرﮬإﺂق*

----------


## أم علي الأكبر

نص ونص

بين المرتاحة وبين تأنيب الضمير

لأن بنوتي انخفضت حرارتها الحمدلله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ياليتني طفل وكلن يداري دمعتي ..ومحد يزعلني ولا اصير زعلان


زعلانه ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قلة نوم +قلق=صباح مفعم با........*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أهازيج الفرح تستعمر ذرات روحي ....فأنا ثمله بـِ اللؤلؤ المكنون في شفتيه !!**..*







**

----------

امنيات مجروحه (01-10-2012)

----------


## ابو طارق

*نفسيتي   زفت  ومزاج   تعبان * 

*والسبب  الاخبار التي  تصلنا الى لبنان  عن  الاوضاع في  البحرين

والاخبار المستجدة   في  الشويكة والعوامية    والقطيف بشكل عاام
*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
شوقٌ ممزوج بالدموع !!!*

----------


## عنيده

رَوقـآن =$

----------


## كلِمَة

الحمد لله أشعر أنني بخير
اللهم أكمل يومي بأحسن مما بدأ


...

----------


## لمعة

راسي مصدع  من هالغبار

وهالجواللي ماينعرف حارلوبااارد!!

----------


## صرخة العطشان

مزاج مش ولابد

----------


## لمعة

حالياً آكل كيك وأشرب بيبسي !!

ههههههههههههه


والحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## لمعة

أشعــــربصداع وراسي يعورني 

والنت صايرزفت وبطئ يمكن لومافي صور كان أفضل !!

----------


## لمعة

اسمع صوت مكرفون درس قرآن 

ماادري منوميت ؟؟ وعيوني ترف 

الله يستر

----------


## صرخة العطشان

الحمد لله رايقة مرة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*محتاره بين امرين..*

----------


## لمعة

الحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

أبكي ومالي لا أبكي ،،

أبكي لخروج نفسي ........

----------


## لمعة

خير أن شاء الله يازينب 


نفسي اطلع نزهه الحين !!

----------

